# Looking for a Started Lab or older Lab puppy



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm looking for a started Lab or a puppy that is a little older so I can be sure they can be ready to hunt next year. Plus, my schedule is really tight for the next couple of months.

The dog will be used for dove/duck hunting an as a family pet. So nothing too high strung. What I would refer to as a Gentleman's Gun Dog. A hunt test wash out might be a good fit.

Ideally, I'd like to have a yellow female. But, would consider anything if it's the right dog.

Price I'm willing to pay is dependent on the dog.

Let me know if you hear of anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1308842

Ran across this a few weeks back


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Try contacting Ed Steward @ 979-992-3603.....he's in New Ulm. I bought a Lab from him a little over 10 years ago. She was started and by far the best Lab I've had. I called him last year when I was contemplating another and he was still training then.......good luck....


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

remi19 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1308842
> 
> Ran across this a few weeks back


Very nice pedigree. FC-Merlyn is a fantastic sire and the dam is out of very successful producers. A buddy has a Merlyn pup that is VERY nice!!!

Not a clue who the trainer is, but for $4500 the dog should run double marks and handle efficiently out to 100 yds. May be worth a look.


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Try Robert Milner Duck Hill Kennels, also may go to some of the local field trail meets and see if someone has a Lab that just isn't good enough but has all the training


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Stevieray54 said:


> Try Robert Milner Duck Hill Kennels, also may go to some of the local field trail meets and see if someone has a Lab that just isn't good enough but has all the training


Pretty impressive. I've always liked Wild Rose Kennels and I just noticed Milner originally started Wild Rose. Haven't called them but, I'm not sure I'm ready for what one of their dogs would cost.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Brad are you still hunting Jewel?

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

No. Jewel died. I thought you knew.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

No I didn't. Dang that's sad I remember when you got her and her first dove hunt.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

She was a good dog.

Hopefully I can find the right opportunity for a new dog fairly soon.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Bought my dog from here. Got her out of Washington. I would have rather bought a dog I could put my eyes on, but at the time I couldn't find what I was looking for around here. She's a great dog and I've been hunting her for 3 seasons now.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?34-Classifieds-Started-Dogs&


----------



## paulb1184 (Aug 12, 2014)

Check out hidden lake retrievers. I sent my puppy there before season and the trainer had some puppies he was going to start working with.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Give Eddie Hicks a call from Jordan Valley Retreivers. I have purchased all 3 of my dogs from him, 1 started and 2 finished, and they have been outstanding dogs. If he doesn't have what your looking for, he will find it just tell him what you are looking for. He tells you exactly like it is, which if you know dog trainers, is very hard to find. All dog trainers dogs are the best out there to them, but Eddie will tell you if the dog is worth the money or not. He will give you a trail period with the dog, and in my opinion every good dog trainer should do, and he does this because he backs his dogs 100% or any dog that he finds for you.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out Brian Johnson. He's in the Winnie area.

http://duckdogtrainer.com/


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TxHunter1214 said:


> Give Eddie Hicks a call from Jordan Valley Retreivers. I have purchased all 3 of my dogs from him, 1 started and 2 finished, and they have been outstanding dogs. If he doesn't have what your looking for, he will find it just tell him what you are looking for. He tells you exactly like it is, which if you know dog trainers, is very hard to find. All dog trainers dogs are the best out there to them, but Eddie will tell you if the dog is worth the money or not. He will give you a trail period with the dog, and in my opinion every good dog trainer should do, and he does this because he backs his dogs 100% or any dog that he finds for you.


I shot him an email Thanks


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dukman said:


> Check out Brian Johnson. He's in the Winnie area.
> 
> http://duckdogtrainer.com/


Looking at their pedigree's I think his pups are a little too hot for my taste. I want a dog with plenty of drive that can chill when we are done. I've owned both kinds and right now a little more laid back is what I'm looking for.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I have judged 52 field trials over the last 30 years - did not see anything too 'hot' on any of the pedigrees.

Saw the Power's dogs - Kicker and Ram - laid back.
Don't know about the many of the "hunting dogs" - but I can answer most questions about Field Trial dogs.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

grman said:


> I have judged 52 field trials over the last 30 years - did not see anything too 'hot' on any of the pedigrees.
> 
> Saw the Power's dogs - Kicker and Ram - laid back.
> Don't know about the many of the "hunting dogs" - but I can answer most questions about Field Trial dogs.


You may very well be right. I am not very familiar with the field trial dogs these days. But, when I see a lot of FC/AFC on both sides and he describes the sire as having a lot of intensity it makes me a little nervous. And I didn't even look at the pedigrees of the chocolate litter as I don't want a chocolate.

Like I said, I have owned both types and loved them all. It's just that right now in my life I really want a more laid back dog.

I'll reach out to him and get his opinion on the temperament on the litter he has.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Don't let FC/AFC spook you. Big misconception is that FT dogs are not suited for home life and I know personally that it's not true. Can't judge a book by the title.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Don't let FC/AFC spook you. Big misconception is that FT dogs are not suited for home life and I know personally that it's not true. Can't judge a book by the title.


I agree. I just have no personal knowledge of the different dogs out there, so, I guess it makes me a bit nervous. If I ran across one under the advice of someone I felt I could trust to give me an honest evaluation of the breeding, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

FC/AFCs in the pedigree don't translate into fire breather. Not that you are going to find one or spend the $$$$ to buy one - I would avoid Cosmo, Patton or Devil up close. I had a FT fire breather named Wizard - would not wish that on anyone trying to compete - he spent a year with Danny Farmer and he was still difficult on tight blinds - esp poison bird blinds, but there was not a set of marks that he could not do. But he was calm in the house and in the blind.

Got to train with, run or judge just about all of the great ones in the 1990 and early 2000s - Lottie, Lean Mac, Creek Robber, Patton. Patton was still the most impressive dog I have every witnessed.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

No Cosmo?!?!?! Bite your tongue Grman-LOL. You may have judged a couple of my Cosmo pups as Derby dogs.

*FC-Bayou Teche Tex (M.Smith)
*FC-Butch's Dream Code of TCR (C.Moody/M.Smith)

True, Cosmo throws some HOT babies. In fairness to him, he also throws some VERY tractable, intelligent, unbelievable markers as well. Breed him to the right female and he produces fantastic pups.

I personally bred and owned 2 Cosmo babies that were incredible HT/hunting dogs. One of my Coz girls that I sold to a good buddy of mine produced an FC when bred to Blackwater Rudy.

My MH Stepper female produced 14 Cosmo pups with 6 going to trial homes. 3 of the 6 FCd and 1 QAAd. The rest were great HT/hunting dogs. All were hard charging, steady and quiet (imagine that).


----------



## Lrtexasman (Oct 19, 2006)

I personally bred and owned 2 Cosmo babies that were incredible HT/hunting dogs. One of my Coz girls that I sold to a good buddy of mine produced an FC when bred to Blackwater Rudy.


I have owned one of Blackwater Rudy's pups for the last ten years. Best hunting companion and family dog I ever could have asked for.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I really liked Rudy and his pups (out of the right female). So much that we bred to him.

I actually owned a very successful Rudy pup. She earned quite a few titles (QAA/GRHRCH/MNH). Only issue, I couldn't stand her around the house. I sold her after putting a Master title on her at 2. She went on to earn her QAA status, Grand title, and Master National. She also produced some nice pups. 
Kindof funny, she ended up a house dog with her trainer.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

OK, here's my short quote I usually tell folks. It's not about the titles it's how the dog is raised. I may be repeating myself here but you wouldn't believe the number of FC's that sleep in the house if not right next to the owner. Even one of the most successful FT pros in the country told me he brings a dog or two in the house on a rotational basis.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes - have ran against and judged them both. I know Mark Smith really well - one of my favorite FT pros. 
I spent a few years training with Bill Schrader (when stepper was a young dog). We used to train in Sealy on Saturday and at Farmers on Sunday (when Danny was in Huntsville).
At the time I was running a Tatum breed dog called Zipper.

Notice I said tight on Cosmo - I bet that if he got a pup with Cosmo - it would be pretty far back in the pedigree by now. Cosmo pups are really talented - just they take a trainer that will maintain a high standard. Actually judged Cosmo btw. Judged several trials in the Northwest and California. I know that Texas field trial folks put that area down (because they think the Earth revolves around Judy and Danny), but there are some really really good dogs and trainers up there.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a dog out of Rebel with a Cause bred to a Lean Mac female. Had his MH and HRCH by 2 and QAA by 4. If I had the time really think I could have put an FC on him. Had to put him down 2.5 years ago at the age of 11. Best dog I have ever owned but was not for the faint of heart. He was a fireball at hunting, tests and trials. He ran for himself, I was just a spectator. I hope to find another one just like him someday. I used to train with Carl Grimmit in Lake Charles and told me I would have a hard time finding another like him. I have gone through one and currently dogless.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

One of my 10 month old Pow pups is with Mark Smith. The Pow baby that we kept is awesome!!! Athletic, hard going, smart, and LOVELY in the house.
I hope to get back into the HT game with her.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody else?

I've gotten the word out to just about everyone I know and have scoured the internet. A few people are looking for me, but, I want to make sure I've left no stone unturned. I REALLY want a dog that is gonna be able to hunt next season. Any puppies would have to be ready to go right now to even have a chance.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

Try Seth at Shadows of Daybreak kennels

I love my puppy from him and my trainer is impressed with it being my first ever lab.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*Houston yellow dog*

We are one month into a Hunter's Creek (Houston) yellow dog. We got her around 14 weeks. It was nice to pick a dog when you could see the dog's personality AND THAT WAS CRATE TRAINED ALREADY, lol.

I'm very happy with her progression in training so far. Solid dog. John had another yellow female available a month ago.

http://www.hunterscreekretrievers.com/shop/index.php/


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

hi, 

i live in port lavaca, tx and train labs for hunting. i currently have a yellow female, who is 20 weeks old and will be ready for sale in sept, as a started hunting dog. find me on facebook at ab kennels or visit my website. my cell number is 210-452-9680. give me a call and id be glad to go into detail with you about her. thanks


----------



## Featherduster (Sep 15, 2010)

BretE said:


> Try contacting Ed Steward @ 979-992-3603.....he's in New Ulm. I bought a Lab from him a little over 10 years ago. She was started and by far the best Lab I've had. I called him last year when I was contemplating another and he was still training then.......good luck....


X2 for Ed Stewart.

I've rotated about 6 dogs for him throughout hunting season for the past 2 seasons. All of his dogs are great. Finally broke down and bought a pup from him. She just turned 10 months and is doing great. Ed is a good honest person to deal with.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm still looking guys. Keep me in mind.


----------



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

if you can find a pup now to buy and train yourself, if you train him or her right it will be hunt ready by september 1st. I picked up my pup in June last summer and he was with me retrieving dove on the first and waterfowl all year. There is few things more rewarding than trainging your own and seeing the success. I recommend a book called Water Dogs to get started and if you go through with getting your own pup feel free to pm me any questions. good luck either way


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

calebsowell said:


> if you can find a pup now to buy and train yourself, if you train him or her right it will be hunt ready by september 1st. I picked up my pup in June last summer and he was with me retrieving dove on the first and waterfowl all year. There is few things more rewarding than trainging your own and seeing the success. I recommend a book called Water Dogs to get started and if you go through with getting your own pup feel free to pm me any questions. good luck either way


Thanks for the input. I trained my last two labs, but, not sure if I will have the time to train this one. I guess we will see when the time comes. But, first I gotta find a danged dog!!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Thanks for the input. I trained my last two labs, but, not sure if I will have the time to train this one. I guess we will see when the time comes. But, first I gotta find a danged dog!!


 I looked for a Started dog for several months leading up to duck season but I wasn't ready for the price tags that I saw. About $3,500 to $5,000 and it seemed that they would be gone almost as fast as I found out about them. I am pretty time restrained as well but I figured if I could get my last 2 Labs trained to Finished dogs, I could bite the bullet and just get a puppy out of a good bloodline and do it again on my own.

I have had Lab #4 for about 2 weeks. A sweet looking YLF puppy out of Lake Charles, LA that I hope to have ready to go by teal season. After bonding with this puppy, I can't believe that I was willing to give up this experience of getting to watch this puppy develop from scratch.

Good luck.


----------



## simpsonm1953 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pale Rider
I have a nice started 2 year old female, FF, CC, , ,73lbs of athlete, great disposition ,live in El Campo could show her to you anytime 
simpsonm1953
[email protected]
Phone-361-219-1884


----------



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

I understand that definitely, they take up allot of time. I for sure wouldnt have time to do one right now.



TXPalerider said:


> Thanks for the input. I trained my last two labs, but, not sure if I will have the time to train this one. I guess we will see when the time comes. But, first I gotta find a danged dog!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I finally found a puppy. I was hoping to find a little older pup, but, ended up getting a yellow female like I wanted. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you talk to Ed and if so, did he have anything? I may be in the market myself in the near future.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> Did you talk to Ed and if so, did he have anything? I may be in the market myself in the near future.....


Honestly, I'm not sure. I've talked to a lot of people in the last couple months. I know I tried to call him I just don't remember if we ever connected. If we did, he must not have had what I was looking for.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

we may be looking also, my girl is going down very fast I haft to pick her up to get her on her feet now. it wont be long.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hah! She looks like my Duke...where did you get her Brad?

TH


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

She is a BEAUTY!!!
Congrats.

Where'd you fine her?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I got her from a trainer in Waller named Wade Cashion. www.texasduckdogs.com

He had several young dogs in training from a previous litter of the same breeding and I really liked them.


----------

